# All or part of this program was not recorded...



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm getting this error when trying to record some programs from On Demand:

All or part of this program was not recorded due to a problem at broadcast time. Please wait while we scan the recording for viewable content.

It's not happening all the time but particularly the program Meateater which is on 605 Sportsman channel. I have Genie and it happens on a HR44-500 and a HR24-500. This also happened with a movie (don't recall the name).


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

First thing to try is resetting your DVR/Receiver using the red button behind the front panel access card door. See if that helps. ( on side panel on H25 receivers


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

was is from Starz? because i got the same error on Saturday watching a VOD program


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

I was on the phone today with DirecTV and this is a known issue they are working on.


----------

